# Can I Reprogram a used power steering gear?



## Rene (Jun 23, 2016)

I own a 2011 Chevy Cruze 1.8L, My power steering gear went bad and i purchased a used power steering gear online. I installed the gear but am having a difficult time getting it programmed. I contacted a few mechanics i know that have GM software that told me it is not possible to reprogram this gear to my car. I contacted Chevy and was told that they don't know if they can because they don't work with used parts, but if i bring it in and they cant then i have to pay the diagnostic fee. Does anyone know if this part can be reprogramed by Chevy or anywhere else?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I remember some early info from Chevy saying the steering gear must be reprogrammed when replaced, yet I've seen plenty of used racks for sale, and even used motor assemblies.

In early 2011 & 2012 Dealers were replacing racks due to notchy steering complaints. Now I believe the fix is an electronic reprogram. 

Is the used rack from an identical application? So it's installed and doesn't work? I would think body shops that deal with front end repair would have to have experience with replacing these electric racks. 

I'm interested in following your solution, please keep us updated.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Rene said:


> I own a 2011 Chevy Cruze 1.8L, My power steering gear went bad and i purchased a used power steering gear online. I installed the gear but am having a difficult time getting it programmed. I contacted a few mechanics i know that have GM software that told me it is not possible to reprogram this gear to my car. I contacted Chevy and was told that they don't know if they can because they don't work with used parts, but if i bring it in and they cant then i have to pay the diagnostic fee. Does anyone know if this part can be reprogramed by Chevy or anywhere else?



I do not believe a reprogram is required......however......are you aware that your warranty coverage for the power steering was extended to 10 years, 150k miles?
Look up 'Warranty extension 14232' and see if it applies once you read the conditions.

Also, the dealer should have no trouble answering this question if you ask 'When you folks replace the steering rack is reprogramming called for?' Meaning, is reprogramming required for a new rack?

If not, you have your answer.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

IIRC, the manual calls for a calibration procedure when things like that are replaced. But it may fall into an area were "it's what the manual says to do, but it seems to work without it" deal.

OTOH, it's possible that the power steering module acts like the radio - it checks it's VIN against the BCM to make sure it matches. New radios have a blank VIN so that programming may be a little different. Used radios can be installed, but I think you need the VIN number of the car it came out of to re-program it. The idea behind this is to hurt the "midnight auto supply" business by making stolen parts near worthless.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I have a autelmax check pro & I believe it does SAS steering angle sensors reset. Ibought this unit just to replace my older unit. This unit does TPS & morethan I would need like live data stream & record a memory card slot too. Iwish you lived near me I would see if this unit does that of you ask. I dothink you need a unit like this to reset something, but I'm not 100% sure.
Autel


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Robby said:


> Also, the dealer should have no trouble answering this question if you ask 'When you folks replace the steering rack is reprogramming called for?' Meaning, is reprogramming required for a new rack?


Found some time to sit down with my 2013 manual - the answer is "yes, reprogramming is called for". However, I think the question is can the dealer reprogram a used part as opposed to a brand new one that's expecting to be re-programmed. 

I should add there's a few bolts that are TTY and must be replaced, not re-used.


----------



## Rene (Jun 23, 2016)

carbon02 said:


> I remember some early info from Chevy saying the steering gear must be reprogrammed when replaced, yet I've seen plenty of used racks for sale, and even used motor assemblies.
> 
> In early 2011 & 2012 Dealers were replacing racks due to notchy steering complaints. Now I believe the fix is an electronic reprogram.
> 
> ...



Ive also seen so many of the used racks and motors for sale that i didn't think it would be this big of a hassle to have it reprogrammed. I do believe the rack is from an identical application, it is installed and it does not work.


----------



## Rene (Jun 23, 2016)

Robby said:


> I do not believe a reprogram is required......however......are you aware that your warranty coverage for the power steering was extended to 10 years, 150k miles?
> Look up 'Warranty extension 14232' and see if it applies once you read the conditions.
> 
> Also, the dealer should have no trouble answering this question if you ask 'When you folks replace the steering rack is reprogramming called for?' Meaning, is reprogramming required for a new rack?
> ...


I brought it in to the dealer and they told me this warranty is only if the gear is sticking, my motor apparently stopped working completely. I called the dealer after i installed the used rack and i was told that they do program the new racks but they don't know if they can reprogram a functional used rack because they don't work with used parts. They told me they would look into it. The dealership is asking for $1200.00 for a new rack alone not to mention the labor.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

How did the used rack perform without the flash? Is there some performance issue we're tracking with the flash?

Here's some GM information about programming an Astra J. 

http://workshop-manuals.com/vauxhal...gramming_and_setup_electronic_power_steering/


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Some more interesting reading. Apparently the program lives in the module near the motor. If the donor car was the same type car, and tire size as the car it was installed in, wouldn't it run off the old program? 

Sure it's possible it does a VIN handshake on the network, but it's also possible that they are suggesting it to be safe. 

Note in the Astra J mentioned above it appears that theres replacement of just the motor, and replacement of the entire rack. Maybe in Europe they are part numbering just the motor separately.

Electronic Power Steering (EPS) Calibrations for Steering Gear – 2012-2014 Buick & Chevrolet | gm.oemdtc.com - Part 2


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If replacing just the motor, the manual (2013) calls for downloading the information from the old rack and the uploading it to the new rack. That's not necessary if the entire rack is replaced as a unit - but it does call for programming it. This is separate from the end-stop calibration.

It might be worth getting a short subscription to Alldata and see what they have to say.


----------



## vkan (2 mo ago)

Robby said:


> I do not believe a reprogram is required......however......are you aware that your warranty coverage for the power steering was extended to 10 years, 150k miles? Look up 'Warranty extension 14232' and see if it applies once you read the conditions. Also, the dealer should have no trouble answering this question if you ask 'When you folks replace the steering rack is reprogramming called for?' Meaning, is reprogramming required for a new rack? If not, you have your answer. Rob


 It says error code C0565:5a VIN has to be programmed into the used power steering module. I used iscan 3 no option tried autel no option to write vin or flash module


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

vkan said:


> It says error code C0565:5a VIN has to be programmed into the used power steering module. I used iscan 3 no option tried autel no option to write vin or flash module


If you don’t know what you’re doing…. Just return the rack.
State reason “Item not as described or defective. Control module does not accept SPS programming.”

Then just send it to dealer.


----------



## vkan (2 mo ago)

If u dont know just stfu and let someone else answer dumb fool doesnt know jack and gives out wrong info like he knows it all dummy for ur info u cannot replace a used rack to most gm cars after 2014. Has to be new rack or module and dealer sells flash for 55 usd. Pls misinformation is worst than no information. I wanted to know which part of my question made u think i dont know what im doing fool?


----------



## vkan (2 mo ago)

If i was going to send to dealer i wouldnt of ended up on this forum so pls ppl u have good info share but if ur gonna say take it to dealer get off the forums


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

vkan said:


> If i was going to send to dealer i wouldnt of ended up on this forum so pls ppl u have good info share but if ur gonna say take it to dealer get off the forums


You can DIY SPS…. But SPS is a bit dicey these days.

If something goes wrong your only hope is to call techline/support so they can provision a new cal to bypass the security checks. Since you are not a dealership…. Good luck with that.

The first thing they will go through is your hardware…. 
Do you have a snap on J2534 tool? Not our problem. _click_.
Did you buy one of those cheap MDI2 s off eBay? Cool. Your account is now banned. _click_
Do you actually have the legit MDI2? Nice. We still don’t care because you are not a dealership _click_.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The long story short is if you go DIY SPS. It better work the first time or you just bricked another $1000 rack.


----------



## vkan (2 mo ago)

Click to u buddy u dont know what ur talking about ur stating things that would or could happen in fact dealers sell the flash for 55 usd just told u that the error was Vehicle identification not plausible. Not calibration issue or angle sensor relearn. Bro find another area where u can communicate without any knowledge.


----------

